# Fault Codes - next steps?



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

I would apprecaite some advice on the follwing error codes.

The car seems to be running perfectly - smooth - no loss of power..etc.

My "Check Engine Light" (CEL) came on about 2 weeks ago but went away after a day - came back a few days ago for only one day and again went away.

I had a freind scan the fault codes and this is what truned up. We cleared the fault history a few days ago and the CEL hasn't turned up yet but it's early.

- I assume "frequency" is how often the fault occured since the date it wasfirst logged?

Any suggestions on the severity of this issue? Thank you!

Mileage: 81420km/50592miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 907 115 B HW: 8J0 907 115 
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020 
Revision: 5BH16--- Serial number: AUX7Z0GNFN20V8
Coding: 0113010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 65728 1018 854933
VCID: 2B5F7DF4F395

2 Faults Found:
*000304 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: Malfunction in Circuit 
P0130 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:*
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 8
Mileage: 80236 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.05.27
Time: 21:57:24
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 731 /min
Load: 23.5 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 86.0°C
Temperature: 19.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V

*004243 - Bank 1; Fuel Measuring System 2: Malfunction 
P1093 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent*
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 7
Mileage: 80402 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.05.29
Time: 19:18:39

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2222 /min
Load: 9.8 %
Speed: 45.0 km/h
Temperature: 74.0°C
Temperature: 26.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

Readiness: 0000 0000


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

*16514/P0130/000304* - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: Malfunction in Circuit

*Possible Causes*
Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating Bank 1 Sensor 1 faulty

*Possible Solutions*
Check Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating Bank 1 Sensor 1

*17501/P1093/004243* - Bank 1; Fuel Measuring System 2: Malfunction

*Possible Symptoms*
Power Loss
Misfire(s)
Stalling

*Possible Causes*
Fuel Pressure insufficient/exceed/fluctuating
Fuel Pump (High Pressure System) faulty
Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276) faulty

*Possible Solutions*
Check Fuel Pressure (on FSI engines High and Low Fuel Pressure System)
Check Fuel Pump (High Pressure System)
Check Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276)
Check Fuel Filter and Filter in Fuel Pump Casing

*Special Notes*
When found in 2.0l TFSI:
Check Fuel Pressure
Check TSB/TPI 2008753 (Rest of World), incompatibility between Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276) and ECU software.
When found in conjunction with Misfires and Lean fault codes, check RVUTB: 01-09-03 or 2018919 (NAR only) 2.0T (BPY), for updated Crankcase Breather Valve
If the breather valve is faulty, full engine vacuum is typically found when removing the oil cap at idle


----------



## audikarlos (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi there, there are plenty of threads about similar codes on the forum.
I had the misfire/hesitation and engine light come on in my car with similar mileage and fault codes.
The general consensus seems to be to first change your spark plugs.
If you have a remap on the car you could upgrade them. I did. This sorted the problem. 
Next step is to change ignition coils. Take it from there...

Karl


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

Interesting about updating the re-map clearing your issue - I've had a GIAC stage 1 for ~2years with no issues but I guess there is likely an updated version.

I am due for the 85k km servivce where I will replace the sparkplugs with the latest dealer spec.

Thanks guys for your responsiveness!


----------



## audikarlos (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi again, I didn't mean a re-map update. 
I meant to upgrade the spark plugs to a cooler range if you have re-mapped your car.


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

Update:

The plugs were replaced to the latest dealer spec - NGK (from originally installed Bosch) - car seems the same - smooth as before no issues other than the MIL and these 2 fault codes now have a fault frequency of ~36 each.

I've read many posts on these codes and there is not a clear answer on the resolution.

I've checked pre-cat 02 wiring and it's fine.

Before I start replacing parts coil packs/O2 pre cat sensor , ..checking cam follower..etc, I found out there are two campaigns (not recalls?) by Audi for my car (Canada):

17D9 - PCV /Turbo inlet tube 
24T4 - Low fuel Pressure switch

I know a fauly PCV can cause many unsual faults ....

Car is booked for Tuesday .


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

Update:

17D9 - PCV /Turbo inlet tube 
24T4 - Low fuel Pressure switch

Both updates performed in ~2.5hours at $0 cost to me 

One thing I did notice after the update is when taking the oil filler cap while the engine is idling, its now much easier to remove (much less vacuum) and the engine does get a little rougher but not to the extent before the update. There certainly was a problem with the PCV....

The car seems the same, smooth really no different - I will be monitoring the oil consumption!

The MIL (I haven't scanned it as my freind is away) is still on which leads me to suspect the pre-cat o2 sensor.

The dealer also stated the pre cat 02 it should be replaced and it's not covered under the emmissons warranty - they wanted $280 for the part + 1 hour labour $126 to replace. I respectfully declined.

I called Bosch and asked them what they recommend for the AUDI pre-cat O2 06J906262AA ->thier OE replacement is either 17045 or 17270 (slightly longer harness to fit more VW/Audi applications).

I found a local distributor of the Bosch 17045 for only $100 (you can find it cheaper online) - I was very sceptical this was going to be OE grade until I picked up the part - wow - it's eactly the same even with the OEM 6 pin connector. WTF dealer charging $280???

I picked it up today and within 30 minutes (removing the air box, using an o2 tool + ratchet) I had replaced it!

I'll post pics of the parts...


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

The Pre Cat O2 that I removed was part number 06F 906 262 AC. The Bosch part number stamped 0258 017 044/045

Audi has superceded it with 06J906 262AA. Bosch recommend thier 17045 - part number stamped 0258 017 044










On one side the orignal o2 was white:










According to the Bosch site this is a sign of fuel contamination.....I will be switching gas stations...perhaps Shell V-power...

This is an interesting guide:

http://www.boschautoparts.com/BAP_Techn ... ultyO2.pdf

I took the car out - it seems a little more responsive - when parked and I rev it - the revs seem to come down faster than before with the old O2.

Next step will be to scan the codes and clear them (later this week) ....hopefully this will eliminate the O2 codes from returning....

I'm curious if the PCV update will also cure the P1093 code ......this one worries me...more to come.


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

Interesting update !

The MIL went off!!! I thought it needed to be reset (faults cleared) but it seems it stayed on the next morning (drive into work) - was on at lunch but was gone when I started my car to go home yesterday.

today it is still off!! I suspect it took sometime adapting to the new O2 to clear the MIL (a certain number of no fault driving cycles) ?

I still plan on pulling all the fault codes next week and then clearing them.

I'm really curious to see if this code is still occurring (not sure if it generates a MIL)

004243 - Bank 1; Fuel Measuring System 2: Malfunction
P1093 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

If it's gone then this was attributed to the faulty PCV that was updated.

I'll also post the detailed parts replaced.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Interesting stuff. Did the car have a high oil consumption, causing the sensor to go wrong?

I certainly do notice the positive effects of 'burning off' all contaminations in the exhaust /sensors / catalyst by driving on the free way in 3rd and 4th for 20 or so kilometres every now and then.


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

"Did the car have a high oil consumption"

I cant quantify it exactly as I didn't track in detail when I was topping it off but I am now. I always carried 1-2liters of oil with me and simply topped it off with 1 L (one container) when at the low mark when needed but is seemed often between oil changes.

I know these cars consume oil but only a about a month ago I started tracking consumption. I topped it off a month ago and I'm due for an oil change soon.

"........ causing the sensor to go wrong"

I don't know for sure but it seemed pretty black (from Oil and running rich?) with a white spot (from fuel contamination)....I suspect from the error codes the O2 sensor was degrading over time. Is it a result of excessive oil from the degraded PCV ? I'm sure if not the root cause it was a contributor .... all I know is the pre-cat sensor went bad.

I will now be using Shell V-power going forward for my gas.


----------



## Racdavid (Mar 5, 2012)

It is not uncommon for these sensors to go faulty, they operate at extremely high temps so can fail. Id get it replaced and not think about it again. Its a common fault on all VAG cars.


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

Well my Check Engine light has not returned since going off !!!

I'm happy with my car again!

Car feels strong!

Yet to pull and clear the codes.


----------

